# Now I know why my peas aren't sprouting.



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 26, 2016)

I went out to the garden to check on the peas I planted a week or two ago and found this. Mama bunny had made a nest right under some rotted leaves at the end of the row. I will leave them be until they leave the nest then I will put netting around the garden. So cute I didn't have the heart to disturb them. In fact I put a carrot out for them. Maybe they will repay me by not eating the rest of my garden, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 26, 2016)

Awww ... you're a good person! 

I wouldn't have had the heart to chase them away either.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2016)

Yes you ARE  Ruthie! :love_heart:


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 26, 2016)

I bet they would love some grass and carrot tops, too!  How sweet!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 26, 2016)

Awww Ruth, thanks for the sweet photo, you're very kind.  We get a lot of rabbits in our yard, no veggies planted for years so no problems, but I love to watch them everyday....and my puppy likes to 'fake' chase them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 26, 2016)

Oooooh thank you for the memories! When I was a kid my Dad had Ivy beds in the front yard. One day he told me to come and look at the bunny nest. But of course he added " Leave them alone, their Mami will take care of them". I got a shoebox and would sneak them in my room everyday for cuddle time. Finally one day they all came of age and when I visited the nest they all ran for the hills. But I still remember all those baby bunnies. Who eventually made my Dad nuts eating his tulips.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Glad you enjoyed the photo. I am always in awe of mother nature. Trees,birds,animals,flowers, nothing is more beautiful in my mind.


----------



## jnos (Apr 26, 2016)

That is too precious! Thanks for posting and for leaving them be. Good karma coming back to you.  My office window is within 20' of a wide creek and lots of trees. Just watch a bunny mama with two babies, who are pretty much on their own now.


----------



## Redd (Apr 27, 2016)

Love that photo. She must have nursing babies under there to allow you to get that close to take the picture.

And you did the right thing.

Plant more peas somewhere else, you will be rewarded with a bounty crop.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2016)

How beautiful. So kind of you, Ruth.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice!  Years ago when our beagle was still with us we had her on a run outside in the backyard.  I heard some noise and came out to check on it.  She had discovered a nest under our screen porch and had taken out one of the babies.  I coaxed her into dropping it and gently placed the little one back under the deck.  Not sure if it survived, but we kept her away from them.  She always seemed to remember that they were there.  Sometime afterwards we blocked off the underside of the porch to keep out skunks and other animals.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 27, 2016)

Awwwww! Bless your dear heart!

Many years ago, we had a nest of bunnies in the yard and a huge wolfdog. One night we heard a commotion out there, and Ruffie the wolfdog was chasing a possum away from the nest. Then she lay down next to the nest, and we had to bribe her to come in with a steak so Mama bunny could return.

We watched as the little ones grew up and eventually left, but Mama stuck around for a long time and got used to Ruffie. That was sooooo cute!


----------

